# New Rescue Going To Alabama



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 10, 2007)

We are getting a new mini into rescue. HIs name is Dandy and he is 9 yrs old. We are trying to arrange transport for him from Missouri to Alabama. If you know anyone who can do it call me at the number below. 1-706-847-0200


----------



## virginia (Apr 22, 2007)

Update on Dandy- he made it to Ginny's house in Spencer Tennessee so I have come up to pick him up and take him to Georgia then he will go on to Alabama. Anyone interested in adopting this guy just email me or call me. He is 9 yrs old, Bay and such a sweetie just needs TLC. He is in good health has had all teh vaccinations, farrier, dental, worming and coggins. All he needs now is a good home.

Contact me at this [email protected] or you can call me at 706-847-0200

Thanks Susan


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 23, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I have a space all ready for him and his temporary brothers and sisters are looking forward to meeting the little guy!




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Susan, do you have a picture of him?[/SIZE]


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 24, 2007)

I emailed Susan - oh this might be perfect! Time will tell I guess.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Apr 30, 2007)

I will have to download one and send it to you........he is such a sweet boy. Just needs a lil one on one TLC and he would be in your pocket......lol


----------

